# CSS in .css Datei auslagern - Bilder



## js-mueller (17. April 2004)

Hi

ich bastle gerade an meiner Seite und zum testen hab ich alle css anweisungen als style in die html datei mit reingeschrieben. So nun möchte ich CSS auslagern, doch nu funktioniert background-image nicht mehr. Ich weiss nicht ob er das Bild einfach nicht findet oder so. Andere anweisungen wie widt: 100% usw funktionieren, deshlab kann es wohl nicht am aufruf der CSS datei liegen. Naja ich zeig euch mal meine Ordnerstrucktur vieleicht liegt es ja an den Pfaden.



> Stamm
> 
> --grafiken
> ----index
> ...


So meine CSS datei sieht so aus


```
body
{
    margin-left: 0px;
    background-image: url('grafiken/index/hintergrund.png');
}

#hauptRahmen
{
    width: 100%;
    background-image: url('grafiken/index/kopfteilWied.png');
}
```

Die HTML datei muss ich wohl nicht zeigen, weil ja alle Befehle funktionieren, bis auf die Grafiken.

edit:

So Fehler gefunden, bin aber trotzdem noch nicht zufrieden ;-)
Also ich muss vor den pfad noch nen ../ machen, aber wieso?
Geht der CSS Pfad nicht von der index.html aus und nicht von der ausgelagerten Datei?


----------



## Fabian H (17. April 2004)

Den Pfad von dem Bidl musst du hier relativ, vom Stylesheet ausgehend, angeben, sprich:

```
.xyz {
  background-image: url(../grafiken/index/hintergrund.png);
}
```


----------



## js-mueller (17. April 2004)

Dann ist ja k, ich dachte immer der Pfad muss von der index ausgehen.
Na dann hat sich das auch geklärt danke


----------

